# Motocaddy deluxe trolley mittens



## North Mimms (Oct 30, 2014)

I suffer badly from cold hands in winter and have tried standard golf mittens in the last, but found them a bit of a faff putting them on and off, and dropping them etc. So last winter put Motocaddy trolley mittens on my xmas list.
http://www.motocaddy.com/uk/deluxe-trolley-mittens



Design- designed to fit perfectly on Motocaddy T handle electric trolleys.
Held in place with elastic strap and Velcro. 

Thick fleecy lining, with thumb slot on both sides to allow access to trolley on/off button.
Outer layer shrugs off rain as well.
Hands slip easily in and out.

Pros- really warm, easy to put on, a hand warmer sachet will keep its heat for full 18 holes. Good on wet days too.
Cons- wonâ€™t fit all makes of trolley. An internal pocket for hand warmer would be helpful as sachets can fall out if mittens are left in â€œwrists downâ€ position. 

My opinion: 4 out of 5. Ask Santa to bring you some!


----------

